# Vietnam Veterans Memorial Collection



## fuzzybuddy (Feb 4, 2019)

One of the most moving of Washington, DC's museums is The Vietnam Veterans Memorial Collection. This a collection of the offerings left at the Vietnam Memorial.( https://www.nps.gov/orgs/1802/vive.htm ) It is emotionally gut wrenching. It tears your heart up. The collection grips you and won't let go.

[h=1][/h]


----------

